# thank you expat forum



## dallibee

I have just come back from a week look in Tokyo. I loved it and I am very excited to be moving there. thank you everyone for such useful information, I really felt better prepared armed with all the info from this site. we found a lovely house in Hiroo, I was so pleasantly surprised that such things even existed. It is a short walk to the station and then two stops for my husband to get to work  

I really liked tokyo international school, but they are full for my son's year so we are on the waiting list. If they don't have a place by the time we arrive both my kids will go to summerhill international preschool. which is the loveliest preschool I have ever seen, if anyone has kids that age, I highly recommend it. 

I was pleasantly surprised at all the products available at the local and international supermarkets, not so much at the prices though. I really loved the whole area around Hiroo and Azabu , with the beautiful park and shopping and coffee shops. I am looking forward to cycling around the area with the kids.

now all that is left to do is get packing get there already.

thanks again


----------



## pasturesnew

*great*

really pleased you enjoyed your time in Tokyo, its funny because my wife and I were viewing Tokyo Intl School website this evening, looks a great setup, if we go down the Intl School route I think we will go for TIS or K Intl. 
Your going to be settling in Hiroo, thats great and really central, I have to foot the bill for Intl School so Hiroo is possibly out for us but looking at Meguro so fairly central. As mentioned we will be in Tokyo by the end of October so if you need any help let me know, my wife is Japanese so has a bit of an advantage on us !


----------



## dallibee

pasturesnew said:


> really pleased you enjoyed your time in Tokyo, its funny because my wife and I were viewing Tokyo Intl School website this evening, looks a great setup, if we go down the Intl School route I think we will go for TIS or K Intl.
> Your going to be settling in Hiroo, thats great and really central, I have to foot the bill for Intl School so Hiroo is possibly out for us but looking at Meguro so fairly central. As mentioned we will be in Tokyo by the end of October so if you need any help let me know, my wife is Japanese so has a bit of an advantage on us !


thank you  , 
just to let you know that TIS was much more impressive in person, than the website portrays. you can't get the real feeling of a place just from their site. It also has a school bus which is great, for us it stops in the next street which is a 2 minute walk away.

We also saw the British school and did not like it at all, we found that TIS had a much broader international approach to education.


----------



## joestone

pasturesnew said:


> really pleased you enjoyed your time in Tokyo, its funny because my wife and I were viewing Tokyo Intl School website this evening, looks a great setup, if we go down the Intl School route I think we will go for TIS or K Intl.
> Your going to be settling in Hiroo, thats great and really central, I have to foot the bill for Intl School so Hiroo is possibly out for us but looking at Meguro so fairly central. As mentioned we will be in Tokyo by the end of October so if you need any help let me know, my wife is Japanese so has a bit of an advantage on us !


Go for K school mate, you'll save a bundle of cash. :clap2:


----------

